# Motorhome vacuum cleaner



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

I think I saw a thread on here before about vacuum cleaners. 

We have just got back from Easter away with our 2 dogs (1 very hairy retriever and 1 pretty hairy springer spaniel). 4 days away and no hoovering and we were nearly all covered in dog hair. I do have a very rubbish little travel bagless hoover thing but it has no suction and picks nothing up. Can anyone recommend a good small vacuum cleaner. It doesn't have to be tiny as we have a large garage that we can carry it in, I was wondering about a cyclinder. Have also seen the dyson handheld, but didn't really want to be on my hands and knees eveyday hoovering! and wondered about having to charge it all the time.

Any recommendations would be gratefully received.
Thanks 
Kirsty


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,
As we are still away in the MH I do not have details of our lightweight upright hoover. I took it out for this trip! 
We got it from Ebay under lightweight and 700w so if you have a look you might see it. It was fairly good on dog hairs. When I get back home I can check for you. I think they were £29 but think we may have got it cheaper.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Willows18 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think I saw a thread on here before about vacuum cleaners.
> 
> ...


Dogs hair is one of the most difficult things to remove, good stiff brush is the best but I am sure that as most members seem to have dogs, there will be plenty of other suggestions.

Regards


----------



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Rita. Your springer looks very much like ours when she was a bit younger. She is now 11, pretty deaf and losing her sight, but still completely mad and neurotic!!

We have a dyson animal at home, which is great for dog hair, just wondered if there was something similar but smaller and lighter weight.

Kirsty


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Kirsty, jabulile is almost 11 yrs and is far from going deaf and eyesight is still pretty good as she saw the squirrels in the tree a good way from our pitch. She acts like a 2 yr old at times!


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

I have the Dyson cordless which it says is good for animal hairs. It's a bit expensive but ideal for doing stairs at home cos I can't use the heavy machines.

I don't know if it works for dog hairs cos mine is non-moulting (the dog not the hoover) but it is great cos I charge it up before going away and can keep clean in the van.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vacuum*

Hi

I use one of these and it is ideal. There is another version about £30 dearer, called the Dyson animal.

The one I have is plenty powerful enough, and lasts about 6 minutes on a charge. It is more or less enough time to do the motorhome.

R


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Likes a chap that cleans up! :wink:


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

We use an Electrolux Boss, which is compact (if not bijou!) and has tools that take to pieces, which makes it a lot easier to store. It takes up very little space , is really powerful, and cost us about £80. Great for doing the car, the stairs and difficults small areas where I can't wield the monster Dyson!

And before you ask - yes, I am the designated vacuum cleaner operative for this establishment.....some say vacuous, some just say empty-headed !


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I got one of these http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/7_19/products_id/343 
picks up pooches ginger hair no problem without breaking the bank :wink: 
terry


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

*motorhome vacuum cleaner*

I have tried all sorts of cleaners including Dyson hand held which only held it's charge for about 5 minutes and wasn't man enough for the job of removing half of Mollie from our van floor every day. I use one of those wire dog brushes where the bristles go backwards. it is the only thing I have ever found which works... is cheap to buy and uses no electric. No hard slog, either. The dog hairs come up a treat in seconds, much easier than a stiff brush where the hairs just fly into the air. Give it a go.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi I got one of these http://www.bargains.uk.com/shop/product_info.php/cPath/7_19/products_id/343
> picks up pooches ginger hair no problem without breaking the bank :wink:
> terry


Great site! wonder why they also bought the clock?

Wobby :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

The best thing for picking dog hair from small areas of carpet or any upholstery is a slightly damp marigold glove.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Got a small 1400 watt bagless job from ASDA last year for £17.99 and works fine.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

I second (third and forth) the Dyson Animal hand held. It is not the same as the similar Dyson Root, which looks the same, but is less powerful. It's a great solution.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Kirsty,

I recently bought the Dyson DC16 cordless.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DYSON-DC16-Ha...ryZ20617QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The ebay site is Dyson and they are returned units.

Yes they only last 6 minutes, but I manage to do my Winnebago. I couple this with a damp cloth which I drag across the carpet and this gets the hairs up and the Dyson finishes off. Great combination.

Try the damp cloth, you will be amazed at how much it lifts!

Regards

Chris


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We use a Rubber Broom with a telescopic handle and find it easier to use in the confines of a M/Home than a vacuum cleaner. They can often be found in the cheap shops, and Woolworths sell one marketed by JML. The cost is between £3.50 and £5.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

The link that Maddie gave is the one I recently bought.

The previous one I had was a VAX quicklight compact around 750W and is upright but handle pushes down so not so high when packing in mh.


----------

